# KFC Double Down



## DitzyBrunette (Apr 1, 2010)

Have you guys seen this? It looks amazing! Bacon, cheese, chicken, it's a genius idea. 

KFC Double Down

"The new KFC Double Down sandwich is real and it's coming April 12th! This one-of-a-kind sandwich features two thick and juicy boneless white meat chicken filets (Original Recipe® or Grilled), two pieces of bacon, two melted slices of Monterey Jack and pepper jack cheese and Colonel's Sauce. This product is so meaty, theres no room for a bun!

The Double Down comes in two versions  Original Recipe® or Grilled."


----------



## CherryRVA (Apr 1, 2010)

Oooo....I will be at KFC on the 12th when they start selling this. :happy:


----------



## Saoirse (Apr 1, 2010)

I was so hoping that this was an April Fool's joke. Sadly, this "sandwich" is real.

yeccchhh


----------



## Fuzzy (Apr 1, 2010)

*drool* I am so there...


----------



## NYCGabriel (Apr 2, 2010)

WOW!!! that looks good!!!



DitzyBrunette said:


> Have you guys seen this? It looks amazing! Bacon, cheese, chicken, it's a genius idea.
> 
> KFC Double Down
> 
> ...


----------



## toni (Apr 2, 2010)

I am glad they are finally releasing it! They have been teasing us for almost nine months. http://dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/showthread.php?t=63432

CAN'T WAIT!!!!!:eat2:


----------



## prettyssbbw (Apr 2, 2010)

*drooool*:eat2::wubu::eat1:


----------



## toni (Apr 3, 2010)

OMG, is it the 12th YET???????


----------



## DitzyBrunette (Apr 4, 2010)

toni said:


> OMG, is it the 12th YET???????



LOL! Like a little kid waiting for a holiday. Every day in March my son would say "How many more days until Easter?!?! I can't wait anymore!"


----------



## JeanC (Apr 6, 2010)

I would give this a try once, if I could get to any other KFC then the one we have here. They have trouble getting their chicken cooked in such a way as to not be raw [insert puking smilie here]


----------



## toni (Apr 7, 2010)

Still not the 12th


----------



## moore2me (Apr 7, 2010)

DitzyBrunette said:


> Have you guys seen this? It looks amazing! Bacon, cheese, chicken, it's a genius idea.
> 
> KFC Double Down
> 
> ...



I had occasion (lunch) to visit our local KFC this week and asked if the new sandwich included a bun. He said it did. I think it would be a little easier to eat (specially if it was hot, or juicy) with bread to soak up some of the leaks.


----------



## toni (Apr 7, 2010)

It better not come with a bun!


----------



## DitzyBrunette (Apr 7, 2010)

moore2me, you're killing toni here lol. She's very excited for this, don't say anything negative til after she tries it 

Maaaaybe the guy working there thought you meant biscuit? It probably comes with a biscuit. Biscuit on the side = good. Yummy chicken bacon cheese bun-_less_ sammich ON a bun = no good.


----------



## bigsexy920 (Apr 8, 2010)

I want to eat this with you LOL 



toni said:


> OMG, is it the 12th YET???????


----------



## LillyBBBW (Apr 8, 2010)

*subscribes* This marks a major turning point in my life folks. I am SO there on the 12th!!


----------



## Fuzzy (Apr 8, 2010)

The website has a countdown timer: 3 days, 2 hours, 10 min and 27 seconds..


----------



## toni (Apr 9, 2010)

bigsexy920 said:


> I want to eat this with you LOL



I am down for a KFC date


----------



## toni (Apr 9, 2010)

DitzyBrunette said:


> moore2me, you're killing toni here lol. She's very excited for this, don't say anything negative til after she tries it
> 
> Maaaaybe the guy working there thought you meant biscuit? It probably comes with a biscuit. Biscuit on the side = good. Yummy chicken bacon cheese bun-_less_ sammich ON a bun = no good.



Yeah really. If my KFC dude hands me a bun with this sandwich I am throwing it back at him. You will see me on the news " crazy fatty assaults KFC cashier with a bun".


----------



## jcas50 (Apr 10, 2010)

toni said:


> Yeah really. If my KFC dude hands me a bun with this sandwich I am throwing it back at him. You will see me on the news " crazy fatty assaults KFC cashier with a bun".



I'm with you Toni. Or if it does include bread, the bread has to be in the middle. Hidden.


----------



## LillyBBBW (Apr 10, 2010)

There better NOT be no hidden bread in that! If they try to slip some bread in there there's going to be TWO news stories involving angry fat chicks.


----------



## Fuzzy (Apr 11, 2010)

The little commercial on the website has an actor saying "So Long, Bun!"

So I'm thinking KFC is trying to push this as Low Carb. I've got this feeling that it isn't nearly as big as the commerical portrays.. Hope its not a "Snack"


----------



## Nutty (Apr 11, 2010)

DitzyBrunette said:


> Have you guys seen this? It looks amazing! Bacon, cheese, chicken, it's a genius idea.
> 
> KFC Double Down
> 
> ...




OH MY CHRIST I HAVE TO GET THAT! THANKS FOR POSTING THAT! THAT LOOKS SOOOOOOOO GOOD!!!!!


----------



## DitzyBrunette (Apr 12, 2010)

Who's ready for the Double Down????? I won't have time to go there for the next couple days so I expect reports back on how it was. I especially wanna know about the sauce and whether or not it tastes spicy or mild or what. Looking forward to the reviews!


----------



## AnnMarie (Apr 12, 2010)

I very much want to eat this x 3.


----------



## Nutty (Apr 12, 2010)

I cannot wait for that it looks so good!


----------



## DitzyBrunette (Apr 12, 2010)

AnnMarie said:


> I very much want to eat this x 3.



Are you going tomorrow?


----------



## AnnMarie (Apr 12, 2010)

DitzyBrunette said:


> Are you going tomorrow?



I'd like to, but there isn't really a KFC that close to me (either home or work)... so I'm not sure I'll make it tomorrow.  

Hopefully this week. I was already SOOOOO into the idea of the chicken patty they have that comes in that little paper sleeve, so this is just like ... omg ugh drool, gimme, gimme, gimme. Must stuff in mouth.


----------



## Nutty (Apr 12, 2010)

AnnMarie said:


> Hopefully this week. I was already SOOOOO into the idea of the chicken patty they have that comes in that little paper sleeve, so this is just like ... omg ugh drool, gimme, gimme, gimme. Must stuff in mouth.



I feel the same way.


----------



## DitzyBrunette (Apr 12, 2010)

KFC is 3 blocks from my house but I'm not a fan of the chicken (too greasy) so I always get popcorn chicken or just a large mac and cheese (and ALWAYS biscuits!), but yeah the filet is SO good. I just had it for the first time last week and loved it. Not greasy, no bones, just all white chicken. So good. So this double down has me so intrigued, the sauce is the only thing I am skeptical of so I need reviews before I try it.


----------



## AnnMarie (Apr 12, 2010)

DitzyBrunette said:


> KFC is 3 blocks from my house but I'm not a fan of the chicken (too greasy) so I always get popcorn chicken or just a large mac and cheese (and ALWAYS biscuits!), but yeah the filet is SO good. I just had it for the first time last week and loved it. Not greasy, no bones, just all white chicken. So good. So this double down has me so intrigued, the sauce is the only thing I am skeptical of so I need reviews before I try it.



I'm picturing it like a BigMac sauce, but with the pepperjack cheese I'm just not sure. I'm curious too, and now I want that filet even more!! lol


----------



## toni (Apr 12, 2010)

I will be there tomorrow!


----------



## DitzyBrunette (Apr 12, 2010)

Nutty said:


> OH MY CHRIST I HAVE TO GET THAT! THANKS FOR POSTING THAT! THAT LOOKS SOOOOOOOO GOOD!!!!!



You're welcome lol. It does look good, we're all so anxious to try this, I think there's gonna be a stampede tomorrow at KFCs around the country. They might have record sales for this sandwich.. er, chicken thing.. what do we even call it?


----------



## DitzyBrunette (Apr 12, 2010)

toni said:


> I will be there tomorrow!



I had no doubt you would be lol. So please post back here after you try it. I gotta know about the sauce and the spice/hotness factor. Not a fan of hot stuff, hoping it isn't bad!


----------



## Nutty (Apr 12, 2010)

DitzyBrunette said:


> You're welcome lol. It does look good, we're all so anxious to try this, I think there's gonna be a stampede tomorrow at KFCs around the country. They might have record sales for this sandwich.. er, chicken thing.. what do we even call it?



I know what to call it.... DELICIOUS!!


----------



## DitzyBrunette (Apr 12, 2010)

Nutty said:


> I know what to call it.... DELICIOUS!!



Well we'll see. I'm hoping it's like what AnnMarie is thinking, like a BigMac type sauce.. but the pepperjack is scaring me. If it just tastes slightly spicy, then ok.. but light my mouth on fire spicy is no good.


----------



## LillyBBBW (Apr 12, 2010)

DitzyBrunette said:


> Who's ready for the Double Down????? I won't have time to go there for the next couple days so I expect reports back on how it was. I especially wanna know about the sauce and whether or not it tastes spicy or mild or what. Looking forward to the reviews!



I really don't like sauce of any kind. The only sauce I will really eat is mayo so I will probably tell them not to put any on mine when I order tonight. :eat2:


----------



## SoVerySoft (Apr 12, 2010)

What? no reviews?

I had to rely on Slashfood.


----------



## LillyBBBW (Apr 12, 2010)

Ha! I just finished one.  The sauce is actually a pepper jack cheese sauce. I got the original recipe and to tell you the truth I found it to be a bit too salty. Too much flavor. Didn't stop me from eating it though, I was hungry. But yeah, a bit too salty for me. Maybe I'll try the grilled next time but I was afraid the chicken would be too dry.


----------



## SoVerySoft (Apr 12, 2010)

LillyBBBW said:


> Ha! I just finished one.  The sauce is actually a pepper jack cheese sauce. I got the original recipe and to tell you the truth I found it to be a bit too salty. Too much flavor. Didn't stop me from eating it though, I was hungry. But yeah, a bit too salty for me. Maybe I'll try the grilled next time but I was afraid the chicken would be too dry.



That's exactly what they said in the review I linked to. Too salty. But they thought the sauce might have been a result of the sauce and the slices of cheese that melted mixing together, but they weren't sure. It could have been just a cheese sauce, as you said.


----------



## LillyBBBW (Apr 12, 2010)

SoVerySoft said:


> That's exactly what they said in the review I linked to. Too salty. But they thought the sauce might have been a result of the sauce and the slices of cheese that melted mixing together, but they weren't sure. It could have been just a cheese sauce, as you said.



When I went to KFC, at first I told them not to put any sauce on it. Then I enquired about it aprehensively and the man at the counter *told* me it was a pepperjack cheese sauce. Funny after I posted my review I went to the link and saw that the sentiments were the same.  I will say though that if you like spicy you will like the double down. But yeah, the salt. Maybe I will try the grilled version next.


----------



## BigCutieKennedy (Apr 12, 2010)

toni said:


> Yeah really. If my KFC dude hands me a bun with this sandwich I am throwing it back at him. You will see me on the news " crazy fatty assaults KFC cashier with a bun".



Lol you totally made me giggle...love this!


----------



## Fuzzy (Apr 13, 2010)

I completely forgot.. Grr.


----------



## toni (Apr 13, 2010)

I can't fit the picture I took of it on this thread.

The salt..I think this was a little less salty then the chicken fillet in a box they came out with last month. I love salt and that thing was ALMOST too salty for me. I had to drown it in honey mustard sauce to make it right.

The double down

I picked mine up at lunch time. Who ever made it did not take the time out to do it right. It was a mess. There was almost no sauce and the cheese was not melted. So, in light of that, I am waiting a few more days to try it again and give a real review.

In the mean time, I will post a review made by one of my friends on facebook. I think he nailed what I want this sandwich to be....

"Ok...so, after hearing about this double down sandwich at KFC, I officially popped my flavor cherry. This is the single greatest food invention known to man."

" This was the greatest food experience of my life. Maybe my greatest experience period. I may have to get another 3 or 4 tonight."

I totally <3 my friends lol


----------



## LillyBBBW (Apr 13, 2010)

toni said:


> I can't fit the picture I took of it on this thread.
> 
> The salt..I think this was a little less salty then the chicken fillet in a box they came out with last month. I love salt and that thing was ALMOST too salty for me. I had to drown it in honey mustard sauce to make it right.
> 
> ...



I'm definitley going back tonight to get a grilled one. I bought an original recipe double down and a ten piece order of fiery wings in case I didn't like it. I put it in my bag, went to the drugstore really quick and then went home to eat it. I washed it all down with a huge jug of diet root beer. By that time the DD was all good and melted and it tasted pretty good but salty for me. I think I might have liked it better if I added lettuce, tomato and mayo. I've always hoped that restaurants would make more Atkins friendly choices for people so I'm glad to see this one come along. 

Tonight it's grilled! I can't wait!! :eat2:


----------



## MisticalMisty (Apr 13, 2010)

Lord have mercy on my SOUL. This was damn good! I inhaled it..seriously. After one bite, I couldn't put it down.

The combo of that sauce and the bacon..yummers.

I didn't find mine salty at all..but I do wish it came in extra crispy because that's the type of chicken I like from there..the crunchier the better!

I will have to admit it's a lil expensive. We got one of those and 3 strips and it was like 10 bucks. GAH

If I knew how to make the pepper jack sauce..I'd be ALL OVER THIS at home.


----------



## DitzyBrunette (Apr 13, 2010)

Does the sauce taste spicy?


----------



## MisticalMisty (Apr 13, 2010)

DitzyBrunette said:


> Does the sauce taste spicy?



It wasn't very spicy...zesty maybe..but not spicy.


----------



## toni (Apr 14, 2010)

MisticalMisty said:


> Lord have mercy on my SOUL. This was damn good! I inhaled it..seriously. After one bite, I couldn't put it down.
> 
> The combo of that sauce and the bacon..yummers.
> 
> ...



I thought so too. I ordered just the sandwich and it was a few cents shy of 7 bucks. I think this would be the only thing that is worth buying the meal for 7.99.


----------



## Nutty (Apr 14, 2010)

Ok the double down was a HUGGEEEEE let down. All I could taste was the chicken (which wasn't bad), but i could barely taste the bacon, zesty sauce, nor the cheese! THUMBS DOWN!


----------



## CastingPearls (Apr 15, 2010)

Nutty said:


> Ok the double down was a HUGGEEEEE let down. All I could taste was the chicken (which wasn't bad), but i could barely taste the bacon, zesty sauce, nor the cheese! THUMBS DOWN!


Which one did you get--the crunchy or the grilled? 

The crunchy reminds me of the mythical Krispy Kreme bacon cheeseburger.


----------



## Nutty (Apr 15, 2010)

unfortunatley the better one (crunchy)


----------



## AtlantisAK (Apr 15, 2010)

I'm almost tempted to try it, but I'm not a KFC fan and unfortunately it looks like it'd clog your arteries at the first bite.  I like to eat delicious food, but that...-shudder- Gimme my Pizza hut pizzas


----------



## LillyBBBW (Apr 15, 2010)

Nutty said:


> Ok the double down was a HUGGEEEEE let down. All I could taste was the chicken (which wasn't bad), but i could barely taste the bacon, zesty sauce, nor the cheese! THUMBS DOWN!



Hmmm, mine came with gobs of cheese on it. I went back last night and got both the original and the grilled and both were gooked with melted cheese by the time I got them home. The bacon in them has some kind of flavor to it, it's not just ordinary bacon or 'bacon bit' bacon. It's the real stuff. The original recipe had a stronger taste of just the chicken though so it was like eating ordinary KFC but someone droped a piece of cheese and bacon in there. I liked it. It was just ok though. I can't imagine waking up in the middle of the night and craving one but it was ok.


----------



## Tooz (Apr 15, 2010)

AtlantisAK said:


> Gimme my Pizza hut pizzas



Which will clog your arteries just about the same, actually.


----------



## CastingPearls (Apr 15, 2010)

Okay, I'm convinced I'm going to have to do my own taste-test of both today.
<grabbing my sunglasses>


----------



## Goddess Patty (Apr 15, 2010)

Im going to have to agree with Nutty.
I was sooooooooo disappointed. I got the crispy one and it was way too much white meat chicken for me and EXTREMELY salty. Could barely taste the bacon, sauce and cheese.
For 6.99 I will stick to the hotwings meal. At least you get a side and a drink for the price.


----------



## SoVerySoft (Apr 15, 2010)

I tried it tonight. It was OK. Didn't make my eyes roll back in my head or anything. 

The cheese is definitely not a cheese sauce, as you can see below. The spiciness came from the cheese (yeah, I deconstructed LOL) and not the "Colonel's Sauce" (which is a scary name. Jus' sayin').

One of my breasts (behave) was very thick and the other not, and the thick one was dry. Also, I didn't specify fried or grilled, and they didn't ask me. They gave me fried, which I assumed would be the default.

Here are the photos from my phone:

View attachment dd2.jpg

untouched...


View attachment dd3b.jpg

1/3 eaten, opened up to show insides.​


----------



## Micara (Apr 15, 2010)

They reviewed this at my work today. Sad to say, I wasn't part of the panel, but here are the highlights:


Molly: Its actually really good. I mean, for what it is.

Jeff: I like how it gives the middle finger to people who advocate healthy eating. People are going to love it.

Deana: Dont eat it on a first date. Its messy.

Brian: Its aptly named: Im doubling over and trying to keep it down.

Dean: You have cheese, fried chicken and bacon. Whats not to like?

Jeff: Its simultaneously glorious and disgusting.

Matt: Its kind of good in a horrible sort of way.  Why dont they just put it on a bun? Its two greasy chicken breasts.

Jeff: Lincoln might say of the Double Down, Id rather have this kill me than John Wilkes Booth.


----------



## CastingPearls (Apr 15, 2010)

For my taste-test I ordered the original recipe and the grilled through the drive-thru. They told me that I'd have to wait 10 minutes for the grilled and I passed because I had errands to run.

After I got home (also got sidetracked shoe shopping) I opened my now lukewarm snack and discovered that they gave me the WRONG ORDER. 
Rather than the 'doubledown' I got a boneless 'grab it' breast. Major disappoint.

The only upside was that I got my weekly treat fountain Dr. Pepper and it was delicious.

Will try again soon.


----------



## LillyBBBW (Apr 15, 2010)

SoVerySoft said:


> I tried it tonight. It was OK. Didn't make my eyes roll back in my head or anything.
> 
> The cheese is definitely not a cheese sauce, as you can see below. The spiciness came from the cheese (yeah, I deconstructed LOL) and not the "Colonel's Sauce" (which is a scary name. Jus' sayin').
> 
> ...



Look at that bacon. :eat2: This is food porn for sure.


----------



## Fuzzy (Apr 15, 2010)

So its just another way for the Colonel to get you to eat his Chicken?

I'd be my luck to get a pair of dry breasts.


----------



## Nutty (Apr 15, 2010)

yeah double down sounded so good.  Oh well, at least i can rely on Taco Bell.


----------



## DitzyBrunette (Apr 16, 2010)

Nutty said:


> Oh well, at least i can rely on Taco Bell.



Taco Bell is my favorite. I wish I had one within walking distance.


----------



## Nutty (Apr 16, 2010)

yeah i have to go prett far to


----------



## DitzyBrunette (Apr 16, 2010)

Nutty said:


> yeah i have to go prett far to



I don't have a car so it sucks. If I did I would probably eat too much Taco Bell though..


----------



## Nutty (Apr 16, 2010)

i try to go there as much as possible.


----------



## toni (Apr 16, 2010)

I had the grilled DD today. It was pretty good. I don't know which one I like more. Both are a little dry. I think it would rock if mayo, lettuce and tomato became an option.


----------



## wrestlingguy (Apr 16, 2010)

toni said:


> I had the grilled DD today. It was pretty good. I don't know which one I like more. Both are a little dry. I think it would rock if mayo, *lettuce and tomato* became an option.



I didn't think you ate anything that came out of the ground.


----------



## LillyBBBW (Apr 16, 2010)

toni said:


> I had the grilled DD today. It was pretty good. I don't know which one I like more. Both are a little dry. I think it would rock if mayo, lettuce and tomato became an option.



Yes, I thought this too. I thought of going back and getting another grilled double down and putting those things on it when I got home. I'm not really a fan of white meat anyway so I did find the chicken to be a litte dry.


----------



## Jes (Apr 16, 2010)

check it out:
http://thisiswhyyourefat.com/
hahahaha. There's already a KFC contribution!


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Apr 16, 2010)

Oh Good Gawd! 

Now that site is Food Porn!!!!!

I felt mouth drooling and my arteries clogging simultaneously.


----------



## toni (Apr 16, 2010)

wrestlingguy said:


> I didn't think you ate anything that came out of the ground.



There are a few exceptions. lol


----------



## BigCutieSasha (Apr 16, 2010)

Just had my first double down experience. It was really good. I was expecting the chicken to be a bit much and with little to break up the flavors but it was fine. The cheese helped a lot. I wish they had put more sauce on there as I only got what seemed like a little bit. Thumbs up from me! :eat2:


----------



## bigsexy920 (Apr 17, 2010)

I got mine on too a few days ago but havent posted here. 

I got the original recipe rather than the grilled. 

They looked as if they made it the right way. I found it too spicy, the chicken was dry in my opinion. Im more of a dark meat fan when it comes to chicken. Lastly it was too much meat for me...... for once. Maybe Ill try the grilled it may be less spicy


----------



## Nutty (Apr 17, 2010)

I went back to KFC to order two more of them and I have been getting the same result. I can barely taste the cheese, sauce, or bacon. All i can taste is the chicken .


----------



## moniquessbbw (Apr 17, 2010)

Goddess Patty said:


> Im going to have to agree with Nutty.
> I was sooooooooo disappointed. I got the crispy one and it was way too much white meat chicken for me and EXTREMELY salty. Could barely taste the bacon, sauce and cheese.
> For 6.99 I will stick to the hotwings meal. At least you get a side and a drink for the price.



Patty you cook way better food than that shit. Keep cooking KFC sucks.


----------



## AnnMarie (Apr 22, 2010)

We had them at work today. 

I was fine with the chicken, it wasn't overly dry, breading was fine (for original... I prefer extra), and that was about it. 

I didn't find it spicy at all, and I don't like spicy things if you're looking for a barometer, but it was salty for sure. However, from all the "ugh, so salty!!" I expected it to be inedible and I was still able to eat it I honestly think the bacon is what pushed the salt over the top. 

I could taste the cheese, it was ... eh, ok? I wasn't impressed. I would just get chicken pieces like normal if I was heading back. I would like the single fillet I think, as a change of pace, but overall I'd rather have an extra crispy sampler thingy and mashed. 

Oh yeah, the mashed are in my fridge. :blush:


6 of us got them and not a single person said they'd go out of their way to get it again, and would likely end up with something else when they're back at KFC.


----------



## Fuzzy (Apr 22, 2010)

Mashed Rep!


----------



## Fuzzy (Apr 22, 2010)

I go to KFC sometimes, just for the mashed. Just sayin'


----------



## MisticalMisty (Apr 23, 2010)

I must have lucked out because mine was perfect.


----------



## bmann0413 (Apr 24, 2010)

I still haven't tried it yet. I keep forgetting. Someone share with me, plz? lol


----------



## ChubbyBubbles (Apr 24, 2010)

I don't know...it looks and sounds like a heart attack waiting to happen. Call me a party pooper, but I think I'll stick to making my own (healthier) version at home.


----------



## msbard90 (Apr 24, 2010)

I tried it, it was a little too much chicken (well, obviously). I never really cared for KFC anyways. Its all about Popeyes :eat1:


----------



## AtlantisAK (Apr 24, 2010)

Tooz said:


> Which will clog your arteries just about the same, actually.



Well, it does depend on what you get there. I always get thin crust and lots of veggies/pineapple.


----------



## toni (Apr 24, 2010)

AtlantisAK said:


> Well, it does depend on what you get there. I always get thin crust and lots of veggies/pineapple.





There are 220 calories and 11 grams of fat in one slice of thin crust garden pizza.

There is 460 calories and 23 grams of fat in a grilled double down.

So, two slices of thin crust vegetable pizza equals one double down. Do you only eat two slices?


----------



## msbard90 (Apr 24, 2010)

hell no, I eat a whole pizza 

Everyone needs to stop making fun of atlantis before I eat you too!!!!!!!!:eat1:


(^^There was no harm intended in the above statement. Please keep your stones and tomatoes to yourselves. )


----------



## toni (Apr 24, 2010)

msbard90 said:


> hell no, I eat a whole pizza
> 
> Everyone needs to stop making fun of atlantis before I eat you too!!!!!!!!:eat1:
> 
> ...




LOL NO one is making fun of her. People have a huge misconception about this sandwich. I wanted to prove a point. I do it to everyone who says such foolish things about this wonderful creation.


----------



## msbard90 (Apr 24, 2010)

toni said:


> LOL NO one is making fun of her. People have a huge misconception about this sandwich. I wanted to prove a point. I do it to everyone who says such foolish things about this wonderful creation.



Lol I didn't think it was that great. But it might be just my local KFC because THEY REALLY SUCK.


----------



## toni (Apr 24, 2010)

msbard90 said:


> Lol I didn't think it was that great. But it might be just my local KFC because THEY REALLY SUCK.



You have a right to your opinion about it being sucky. I can't debate that. However, calling it a huge unhealthy ball of fat is where I am correcting people. It has less fat than most burgers at McDonalds and def a lot less fattening then going for pizza.


----------



## msbard90 (Apr 24, 2010)

toni said:


> You have a right to your opinion about it being sucky. I can't debate that. However, calling it a huge unhealthy ball of fat is where I am correcting people. It has less fat than most burgers at McDonalds and def a lot less fattening then going for pizza.



You definitely have a point there but I have to admit (yes I know there's a grilled option too...) that it seems pretty artery clogging having 2 pieces of fried chicken as a bun to a bacon and cheese sandwich. You're absolutely right though- even the most healthy looking things, like Panera for instance, are way worse for you than a sandwich with fried chicken for a bun.


----------



## Tooz (Apr 26, 2010)

toni said:


> There are 220 calories and 11 grams of fat in one slice of thin crust garden pizza.
> 
> There is 460 calories and 23 grams of fat in a grilled double down.
> 
> So, two slices of thin crust vegetable pizza equals one double down. Do you only eat two slices?



Girl, I knew you'd have my back :wubu:


----------



## AtlantisAK (Apr 26, 2010)

toni said:


> There are 220 calories and 11 grams of fat in one slice of thin crust garden pizza.
> 
> There is 460 calories and 23 grams of fat in a grilled double down.
> 
> So, two slices of thin crust vegetable pizza equals one double down. Do you only eat two slices?



Actually, yes. Two slices is enough for me to be fine. And more often than not, I request that they go easy on the cheese on my pizza too. Not a fan of their cheese.


----------



## bmann0413 (Apr 27, 2010)

I finally had it. I prefer the grilled one than the crispy one. The crispy one was WAY too salty.


----------



## Saoirse (Apr 27, 2010)

blah. just looking at makes me feel icky.


I need a shower.


----------



## CrankySpice (Apr 27, 2010)

After reading all the comments (and taking my personal preferences into account), I think I'd order mine with extra sauce and no bacon. 

And maybe order 2 biscuits to go with it and make it into two sandwiches. I <3 KFC biscuits.


----------



## CastingPearls (Apr 27, 2010)

CrankySpice said:


> After reading all the comments (and taking my personal preferences into account), I think I'd order mine with extra sauce and no bacon.
> 
> And maybe order 2 biscuits to go with it and make it into two sandwiches. I <3 KFC biscuits.


Cranky, that sounds like a perfect alternative. Today is too late for me but tomorrow certainly I will do that and also get a big fountain Dr. Pepper to wash it down with.


----------



## msbard90 (Apr 27, 2010)

CrankySpice said:


> After reading all the comments (and taking my personal preferences into account), I think I'd order mine with extra sauce and no bacon.
> 
> And maybe order 2 biscuits to go with it and make it into two sandwiches. I <3 KFC biscuits.



Haha!!! I think that defeats the purpose of the whole chicken-as-a-bun deal, but sounds way tastier to me!


----------



## TraciJo67 (Apr 27, 2010)

toni said:


> You have a right to your opinion about it being sucky. I can't debate that. However, calling it a huge unhealthy ball of fat is where I am correcting people. It has less fat than most burgers at McDonalds and def a lot less fattening then going for pizza.


 
I think it is a hugely unhealthy glob of 32 grams of fat and 1380 grams of sodium, whether or not it is comparatively healthier than a burger or a few slices of pizza. That's pretty much the entire daily recommended amount of fat, and more than half the sodium, on just one sandwich.


----------



## LillyBBBW (Apr 28, 2010)

TraciJo67 said:


> I think it is a hugely unhealthy glob of 32 grams of fat and 1380 grams of sodium, whether or not it is comparatively healthier than a burger or a few slices of pizza. That's pretty much the entire daily recommended amount of fat, and more than half the sodium, on just one sandwich.



Yeah but it's got on 10 soluable carbs. The grilled has only 2. :eat2:


----------



## BBWMoon (Apr 29, 2010)

I tried the crispy version, it was alright... but I wouldn't order it again.


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Apr 29, 2010)

I tried both. The grilled chicken was SO SALTY I had to spit it out!! I threw it away! The original recipe was OK - but I will never order this again. And the MSG gave me a headache.


----------



## CastingPearls (Apr 29, 2010)

Finally bought both today. Ate the crispy one-it was good. Salty and spicy (I like spicy) but good. I couldn't really taste the bacon. I was full by the time I finished it so I'll have to eat the grilled one tomorrow unless Spouse gets it first.


----------



## toni (Apr 30, 2010)

TraciJo67 said:


> I think it is a hugely unhealthy glob of 32 grams of fat and 1380 grams of sodium, whether or not it is comparatively healthier than a burger or a few slices of pizza. That's pretty much the entire daily recommended amount of fat, and more than half the sodium, on just one sandwich.



Yes but when you someone says "oh this is too unhealthy for me let me grab a pizza." I feel the need to correct them.

It is on par with the rest of the fast food world. Nothing crazy like people are making it out to be.


----------



## Tad (Apr 30, 2010)

toni said:


> _I feel the need to correct them_.



At a guess, that was the main bone of contention.

btw, 'Kettle,' you can call me 'Pot'.....


----------



## TraciJo67 (Apr 30, 2010)

Tad said:


> At a guess, that was the main bone of contention.
> 
> btw, 'Kettle,' you can call me 'Pot'.....


 
Well no, I didn't have any bones to pick w/Toni. She's right, it's probably nowhere near as unhealthy as a loaded Big Mac 'n fries or a a few slices of pizza. I was just pointing out what is already an obvious fact ... it's not a bowl of granola. You know me and stating the obvious


----------



## Tad (Apr 30, 2010)

TraciJo67 said:


> You know me and stating the obvious



Hah, you just wanted me to use the pot and kettle analogy again, didn't you?


----------



## SoVerySoft (Apr 30, 2010)

ooooh Foodee Board drama. See? we're a real board after all


----------



## KittyKitten (Apr 30, 2010)

That stuff looks too much! Notice the sexism, why do they show guys on the commericials but women have to eat yogurt and that salad crap? As if women don't eat steak, juicy chicken, and all that other stuff. 

Anyway, that chicken sandwich looks filling.


----------



## CastingPearls (Apr 30, 2010)

happyface83 said:


> That stuff looks too much! Notice the sexism, why do they show guys on the commericials but women have to eat yogurt and that salad crap? As if women don't eat steak, juicy chicken, and all that other stuff.
> 
> Anyway, that chicken sandwich looks filling.


it is. very.


----------



## SuperSizedAngie (Apr 30, 2010)

I love these!! I just did a video tonight with me stuffing down three of them! Lol, what a tasty combo~


----------



## AtlantisAK (Apr 30, 2010)

Ok, so I tried one today out of curiosity. I couldn't eat more than a bite because it was way too salty and the 'crispy' chicken was nothing but mushy coating.


----------



## CastingPearls (Apr 30, 2010)

AtlantisAK said:


> Ok, so I tried one today out of curiosity. I couldn't eat more than a bite because it was way too salty and the 'crispy' chicken was nothing but mushy coating.


I think it can get mushy because they tend to steam a little in those boxes unless you eat them right away, which I didn't.


----------



## LovelyLiz (May 1, 2010)

I'm not really interested in trying the sandwich - just doesn't really appeal to me for some reason. BUT...all the talking people have been doing about it (even all the negative "this is destroying our world" hype) does give me a hankering for some other stuff from KFC. 

Marketing geniuses, those guys.


----------



## msbard90 (May 1, 2010)

The one newfangled idea from kfc that ever sounded yummy was their dinner bowls, the ones with potatoes, corn, chicken, cheese and gravy. That's something I've always wanted to try. Its like shepherds pie- fast food. Yumm


----------



## SuperSizedAngie (May 2, 2010)

Did I mention that these things are supertasty!


----------



## CastingPearls (May 2, 2010)

msbard90 said:


> The one newfangled idea from kfc that ever sounded yummy was their dinner bowls, the ones with potatoes, corn, chicken, cheese and gravy. That's something I've always wanted to try. Its like shepherds pie- fast food. Yumm


Those bowls were great! Very filling too. Their potpies are awesome too.


----------



## msbard90 (May 3, 2010)

They have pot pies?????? Oh my goodness next time I go there I'm sooooo getting that.


----------



## CastingPearls (May 3, 2010)

Okay, finally ate the grilled one. I like spice and salt but it was excessive. It was godawful. The paper it was wrapped in tasted better. Sticking with the original recipe version for an occasional treat.


----------



## msbard90 (May 3, 2010)

LOL! I usually don't eat their grilled chicken. I only tried it on "free grilled chicken" day.


----------



## Gingembre (May 4, 2010)

*sigh* Even afer reading all the bad reviews, I still REALLY want one of these! And i don't even like KFC.  LOL


----------



## kristineirl (May 4, 2010)

bmann0413 said:


> I finally had it. I prefer the grilled one than the crispy one. The crispy one was WAY too salty.



AGREED! 

I had a couple of bites of the fried one, and it could not compare to the grilled.

.....kind of want another one now.


----------



## SoVerySoft (May 4, 2010)

McDonald's should counter with the Double Down McHashbrown. Egg, cheese and sausage between 2 hash browns.

Good god. I think I might make that myself next morning trip to Mickey D's!!

:eat2:


----------



## CastingPearls (May 4, 2010)

SoVerySoft said:


> McDonald's should counter with the Double Down McHashbrown. Egg, cheese and sausage between 2 hash browns.
> 
> Good god. I think I might make that myself next morning trip to Mickey D's!!
> 
> :eat2:


That deserved rep. Too bad I'm all out.


----------



## Nutty (May 4, 2010)

SoVerySoft said:


> McDonald's should counter with the Double Down McHashbrown. Egg, cheese and sausage between 2 hash browns.
> 
> Good god. I think I might make that myself next morning trip to Mickey D's!!
> 
> :eat2:



.....Why are'nt you the marketing advisor for McDonalds!?!!


----------



## AnnMarie (May 4, 2010)

SoVerySoft said:


> McDonald's should counter with the Double Down McHashbrown. Egg, cheese and sausage between 2 hash browns.
> 
> Good god. I think I might make that myself next morning trip to Mickey D's!!
> 
> :eat2:




My deep love of McD's hash browns forces a yes vote on this stellar, and long-overdue, idea. YUM! (although I'd likely skip the cheese).

Plus, being a perfect bite lunatic, it's got all the makings of a perfect-bite experience beginning to end.


----------



## BBWMoon (May 4, 2010)

SoVerySoft said:


> McDonald's should counter with the Double Down McHashbrown. Egg, cheese and sausage between 2 hash browns.
> 
> Good god. I think I might make that myself next morning trip to Mickey D's!!
> 
> :eat2:



Best. Idea. Ever, Randy! :eat2:


----------



## Fuzzy (May 4, 2010)

CastingPearls said:


> That deserved rep. Too bad I'm all out.



Any reason to Rep SVS is a great reason to me!  Rep Given!


----------



## Nutty (May 4, 2010)

Fuzzy said:


> Any reason to Rep SVS is a great reason to me!  Rep Given!



Nice! Now I'll rep you for repping SVS's rep! (when I get the chance)


----------



## Fuzzy (May 5, 2010)

AnnMarie said:


> My deep love of McD's hash browns forces a yes vote on this stellar, and long-overdue, idea. YUM! (although I'd likely skip the cheese).
> 
> Plus, being a perfect bite lunatic, it's got all the makings of a perfect-bite experience beginning to end.



*wonders what became of the perfect bite thread...*


----------



## AnnMarie (May 5, 2010)

Fuzzy said:


> *wonders what became of the perfect bite thread...*




Was I supposed to make one?? Did I fall down on my responsibilities!!?? EEP!!


----------



## Fuzzy (May 5, 2010)

AnnMarie said:


> Was I supposed to make one?? Did I fall down on my responsibilities!!?? EEP!!



I thought we already had one...


----------



## AnnMarie (May 5, 2010)

Fuzzy said:


> I thought we already had one...



Hmmm, I can't recall. I think it should be found if so. I'm off to bed, but I'll poke around later and see.


----------



## DitzyBrunette (May 5, 2010)

SoVerySoft said:


> McDonald's should counter with the Double Down McHashbrown. Egg, cheese and sausage between 2 hash browns.
> 
> Good god. I think I might make that myself next morning trip to Mickey D's!!
> 
> :eat2:



I vote we all call Mickey D's incessantly until we force them to hire you so we can see this on the menu. :eat2:


----------



## SoVerySoft (May 5, 2010)

Fuzzy said:


> I thought we already had one...



If I recall correctly there was a "best bite of the day" thread. Ages ago.




DitzyBrunette said:


> I vote we all call Mickey D's incessantly until we force them to hire you so we can see this on the menu. :eat2:



Only if they hire me as a marketing consultant. I can't see me trying to fit into one of their uniforms.


----------



## CastingPearls (May 5, 2010)

DitzyBrunette said:


> I vote we all call Mickey D's incessantly until we force them to hire you so we can see this on the menu. :eat2:


I'm thinking she could phone that one in since telecommuting is the way to go these days.


----------



## BBWMoon (May 5, 2010)

I broke down, and went back to KFC and ordered another Double down.

Different KFC this time, and the breasts were very small, and hardly had
breading on them.

Of course, I ate it... it wasn't too bad this time, just on the small side
compared to the first DD I had.

heh.


----------



## AtlantisAK (May 5, 2010)

msbard90 said:


> The one newfangled idea from kfc that ever sounded yummy was their dinner bowls, the ones with potatoes, corn, chicken, cheese and gravy. That's something I've always wanted to try. Its like shepherds pie- fast food. Yumm



Ok, those dinner bowls were absolutely to kill for, even though they were just jam packed with a lot of fat/cal etc. I honestly prefer those over the DD. 

And lol to the McDonalds DD type. Now that might be an interesting meal, although probably one 'just to try'.


----------



## DitzyBrunette (May 5, 2010)

AtlantisAK said:


> Ok, those dinner bowls were absolutely to kill for, even though they were just jam packed with a lot of fat/cal etc. I honestly prefer those over the DD.
> 
> And lol to the McDonalds DD type. Now that might be an interesting meal, although probably one 'just to try'.



LOL, I think you're too obsessed with fat and calories to really enjoy this thread =)

I am probably never gonna actually try the DD. I let you all take the bullet and the reviews are just too gross (soggy chicken, salty, weird flavors in the cheese). I am not going near that one. 
Now the bowl.. yum. I make what my son and I call the Ghetto Bowl lol. We just take instant mashed potatoes, canned corn, frozen chicken nuggets and a bit of shredded cheese and put it together at home. He loves it and it's a really really good go-to dinner when I don't have a lot of time to cook.


----------



## Weeze (May 6, 2010)

DitzyBrunette said:


> Now the bowl.. yum. I make what my son and I call the Ghetto Bowl lol. We just take instant mashed potatoes, canned corn, frozen chicken nuggets and a bit of shredded cheese and put it together at home. He loves it and it's a really really good go-to dinner when I don't have a lot of time to cook.



My sister calls this thing I make a ghetto bowl too  but mine's minute rice, some sort of leftover meat that's shredded/cubed from the night before, bbq sauce and corn.


----------



## CastingPearls (May 6, 2010)

Weeze said:


> My sister calls this thing I make a ghetto bowl too  but mine's minute rice, some sort of leftover meat that's shredded/cubed from the night before, bbq sauce and corn.


ummm....<writing grocery list>.....bbq sauce, corn, mystery meat.....rice, check.....


----------



## Weeze (May 6, 2010)

CastingPearls said:


> ummm....<writing grocery list>.....bbq sauce, corn, mystery meat.....rice, check.....



lol "mystery meat" we used our wood chip smoker a lot during the summer, so there's usually pork or beef SOMEWHERE.


----------



## msbard90 (May 7, 2010)

AtlantisAK said:


> Ok, those dinner bowls were absolutely to kill for, even though they were just jam packed with a lot of fat/cal etc. I honestly prefer those over the DD.
> 
> And lol to the McDonalds DD type. Now that might be an interesting meal, although probably one 'just to try'.



LOL I'm pretty sure that I know I'm going to be eating a lot of calories and fat when I go eat fast food .



As for ditzy and weeze's suggestions.... I think I'll be making a ghetto bowl sometime soon!


----------

